# Dark Green Algae - Can not remove.



## doctorp (Jan 27, 2010)

Any ideas what this algae is and what is causing it?

Any ideas for removing it?


----------



## Green024 (Sep 19, 2009)

I think the only way to remove the algae, is to cut off the effected leaves.

My guess is it is green spot, or green dust algae.
http://www.jsctech.co.uk/theplantedtank/algae.htm


----------



## Vonzorfox (Nov 22, 2007)

You can try to rub it off. Hydrogen peroxide or Excell treatments work well but you really need to find the cause or it will just come back. Low or no co2, too much light, no ferts etc. If you go the H2o2 or Excell way be careful not to overdose your fish. There are many threads on how to do this properly. Post your tank specs for us so we can help diagnose the problem.

EDIT: A 3 day blackout should work and is safer for the fish.


----------



## BBradbury (Nov 8, 2010)

*Your Algae Issue*

_Good morning doctorp. My understanding of algae is it thrives where there's too much nitrate or phosphate in the water or often light from a window is the reason. I'd use a natural remedy instead of dosing with chemcials. _

_Try increasing the number of water changes and the amount you change for a few weeks. You can start feeding a little less or add several fast growing stem plants to your tank. You can reduce the amount of time your tank lights are on too. _

_As a last resort, you can dose your tank with Excel Flourish or a similar product like Metricide or Cidex, but I'd exhaust all the natural remedies first._

_BBradbury_


----------



## doctorp (Jan 27, 2010)

*Thanks*

I tested the water and the nitrate is a little on the high side so I'm to do a few extra water changes this week to get it down. Its not due to a shortage in fert but maybe too much.

I'll try a 3 day black out towards the end of the week.

Cheers


----------



## Swan900 (Apr 27, 2010)

Green024 said:


> I think the only way to remove the algae, is to cut off the effected leaves.


+1

Swan


----------



## Vonzorfox (Nov 22, 2007)

Swan900 said:


> +1
> 
> Swan




-1 

I HAD the same algae and hit it with H2o2 an it's gone.


----------



## Buff Daddy (Oct 19, 2010)

I'm fighting the same algae everywhere in my 75G Iwagumi. 

For the last 4 days I've cut back to 108W (vice 216W), for 8 hours total a day (6 hours, then off for three, then on again for 2). CO2 is steady at 2-3 bps, 24/7. I've installed an 18W UV sterilizer powered by a 350gph max powerhead to kill any floating algae in the water (especially evident after scraping the tank sides and/or stirred up from w/c).

The last two days I've dosed the tank with peroxide, between 3 -5ml per gallon. This evening, there is a very noticeable reduction in the algae, but my ghost shrimp have been decimated and I've lost two ramshorns. Everything else seems okay.

I plan on dosing this way for the next 5 days, then switch to spot dosing by syringe where necessary. I may experiment with excel as well. This algae sucks...


----------



## DarkCobra (Jun 22, 2004)

That algae thrives on slow growing plants and decorations when there's a buildup of organic waste (not added fertilizer) or too much light.

Since the OP didn't give any tank details, here's everything.

If you have too much light, you'll need to reduce it.

Otherwise, you need to increase plant growth so they'll clear the organic buildup for you, by:

* Improving CO2
* Improving circulation
* Increasing ferts in the water and making sure they're all provide in proper proportions
* Adding more plants
* Adding faster growing plants

Plus the plant shown is a sword or val, and it's very susceptible to this if it isn't healthy. Which will happen if it doesn't have a nutrient-rich substrate. Consider adding root tabs.

This algae is quite tough. It can't be physically removed. Whole tank H2O2/Excel treatments can affect it but typically only in amounts that are risky.

Spot H2O2 treatments can be effective in salvaging leaves, if you repeat them every other day on the same spot. If the algae is thick, each treatment kills only the surface of the algae. The dead layer protects live algae underneath, and needs some time to flake away.


----------



## doctorp (Jan 27, 2010)

*Thanks*

I've not had any problems with algae for the last 2 months so I think the algae has been caused by something that has changed.

I've been feeding my fish more regulary and I think that the nitrates have been building up to high levels despite a 50% water change every week.

I have nutrient rich substrate (EcoComplete) with added laterite and root tabs. I'm going to monitor the nitrate levels closely but I don't really want to dose the tank (will kill my shrimp) or pull the plants out to treat them all. 

I may just have to cut the effected leaves, get a decent c02 system, and see what happens.

Cheers for all the responses.


----------

